# Using rectified cade EO in cp soap - how much



## beardguy (Mar 19, 2017)

I bought some cade EO since I like all things smoky, but it is very pungent. It smells straight up like the ashes from a bonfire : very phenolic. 

I want to have a touch of smoke in an eucalyptus and peppermint EO blend I plan to use in a body salt bar. 

Which percentage of cade should I use ? I was thinking about 5% in the blend  and will only do a small batch, with eucalyptus and peppermint split evenly.  

I plan to scent with the blend at about 3-4% ppo.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe try entering your blend in her calculator  http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/cal...e]=&ms_amount=60&ms_blend[product_type]=14997

Here is the actual calculator from Modern Soapmaking  http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/enter-your-own-blend/


----------



## beardguy (Mar 19, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Maybe try entering your blend in her calculator  http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/cal...e]=&ms_amount=60&ms_blend[product_type]=14997
> 
> Here is the actual calculator from Modern Soapmaking  http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/enter-your-own-blend/



Thank your for your response. 

I put my numbers in the calculator before posting and the usage rate I wanted was fine. I'm more worried about the aroma of using cade in soap so it is not overwhelming.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2017)

I would start with a few drops of each on a cue tip and see how the scent develops. You can stick the cue tips in a baggie for a few hrs to overnight. Not knowing what your percentage of the Euc/peppermint blend is I would probably try .5% of the Cade to start with if it is really strong.  

My method is to start with the predominant fragrance I want then add the one in question. So if you have a Euc/Peppermint you like just add in drops of the Cade until you like it. I fragrance almost all soaps at min of 6%. Start with a small amount and keep notes, you can easily end up with several ounces if you have to keep changing the eo amounts. That is why I like to start out with drops so I can easily adjust and translate into percentage or ratio


----------



## beardguy (Mar 19, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I would start with a few drops of each on a cue tip and see how the scent develops. You can stick the cue tips in a baggie for a few hrs to overnight. Not knowing what your percentage of the Euc/peppermint blend is I would probably try .5% of the Cade to start with if it is really strong.
> 
> My method is to start with the predominant fragrance I want then add the one in question. So if you have a Euc/Peppermint you like just add in drops of the Cade until you like it. I fragrance almost all soaps at min of 6%. Start with a small amount and keep notes, you can easily end up with several ounces if you have to keep changing the eo amounts. That is why I like to start out with drops so I can easily adjust and translate into percentage or ratio



That's a very good idea, thank you, will do.


----------



## beardguy (Mar 20, 2017)

I tried the q-tip method and found that about 4% cade was right. I made the salt bars this morning (day off, yeah !) and swapped the peppermint for lemongrass since I didn't care for peppermint and cade together. I went with 5% ppo EO usage rate (I didn't factor salt weight at all).

I went with a simple 100% CO recipe with a 15% superfat I found on the internet. I chose to go with 100% oil weight in salt, added at trace after adding the EO (go big or go home).

Boy oh boy did that EO blend accelerate on me. The second I added the EO and mixed, by hand, it went from thin trace to pudding. This is a recipe that needs no stick blending. 

Alarmed, I poured the salt in and stirred to incorporate as best as I could. I had to scoop the batter in the molds so there is a lot of texture on the tops. 

Sadly, the cade seems to have all but disappeared. Maybe it'll come back once the bar is wet. The bars were rock hard 3 hours after shoving them into the molds, so I unmolded and cleaned them up with a knife somewhat.


----------



## Millie (Mar 20, 2017)

Cedarwood EO might help bridge the cade and peppermint for a smokey forest mint scent. Let us know if the cade scent reappears. I usually put my scents through a three week open air test - if they last that long they generally stick around in soap. On the down side there was one scent I put through the test, didn't like it at first but over time it became lovely. I put it in a soap and it took roughly 6 months to change and get that lovely scent. Scenting is still mostly a mystery to me, but boy I feel proud when I get it right!


----------



## makemineirish (Mar 28, 2017)

beardguy said:


> I bought some cade EO since I like all things smoky, but it is very pungent. It smells straight up like the ashes from a bonfire : very phenolic.
> 
> I want to have a touch of smoke in an eucalyptus and peppermint EO blend I plan to use in a body salt bar.
> 
> ...



I found a recipe for an essential oil blend on a respected site that utilizes cade (rectified) as 2% of the essential oil blend.  I might start there.  

Do you mind if I asked where you purchased yours from?


----------



## beardguy (Mar 31, 2017)

New Directions Aromatics. 

The soap I used the cade in now only smells of cade and it is not a subtle smell: very medicinal and phenolic (like coal tar shampoo). I will probably not use it in soap anymore...


----------



## Millie (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your results! I hope the scent evens out for you over time. Big bonus points if you give us an update in a few months or so


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Apr 1, 2017)

Salt soap eat up the scents. Be it EO or FO. So it might morph into something you like better later. 

Lush has a shampoo bar using Cade oil. It's called "soak and float". And French brand L'Occitane also has a man line just called Cade. You might be interested in hitting stores and sniff these products. 
http://youtu.be/5J88s417Oh4
In the messages section, someone replied first message said lush change the scent with a floral tones. You might as well tried that. And don't tell me man don't like florals. Perfumes and colognes do contain floral notes. It's the middle and especially base note like ambergris and musk and civet make it smells masculine.  I'm also in the process incorporating pine tar scent with others. It just smell as phenolic as Cade.
https://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/L-Occitane-en-Provence/Eau-de-Cade-12350.html
Notes: juniper from Provence, sandalwood, rosemary and immortal. 
But on the chart, it's juniper, immortal,cedarwood, and bergamot. ( main notes according to votes) so probably it's sandalwood and rosemary being the disclosed notes and cedarwood and bergamot being the notes people smell it and post it on website?

Do you mind me asking, are you using it just for scents or therapeutic reasons? For scents, the dosage can be a lot less than therapeutic reasons.
Like 2% makemineirish  mentioned above, I think you are using it as 4% of the whole scent blends, right? Not 4% of the total salt bar fragrance.


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 1, 2017)

this thread comes a tad too late for me. I bought some cade essential oil not realizing how smoky it was. I put a goodly amount in some sample beard oil combo that now, I find myself diluting for the fourth time. The bright side is I have a life time supply.


----------



## beardguy (Apr 1, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Salt soap eat up the scents. Be it EO or FO. So it might morph into something you like better later.
> 
> Lush has a shampoo bar using Cade oil. It's called "soak and float". And French brand L'Occitane also has a man line just called Cade. You might be interested in hitting stores and sniff these products.
> http://youtu.be/5J88s417Oh4
> ...



4% of the *blend* and it was still too much (at least for now). I'm hoping it morphs into something smoother in the future. I had to quarantine the soap in another part of the house so my first floor did not smell of smoke. I will still try it in the shower though. I use coal tar shampoo for dandruff and altough that stuff smells like an ashtray, the scent does not linger in the hair. 

I used EO only for smell.


----------



## beardguy (Apr 1, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> this thread comes a tad too late for me. I bought some cade essential oil not realizing how smoky it was. I put a goodly amount in some sample beard oil combo that now, I find myself diluting for the fourth time. The bright side is I have a life time supply.



One combo I really like for my beard oil is pine/cedarwood/peppermint.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Apr 1, 2017)

beardguy said:


> 4% of the *blend* and it was still too much (at least for now). I'm hoping it morphs into something smoother in the future. I had to quarantine the soap in another part of the house so my first floor did not smell of smoke. I will still try it in the shower though. I use coal tar shampoo for dandruff and altough that stuff smells like an ashtray, the scent does not linger in the hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I used EO only for smell.




I have to quarantine my pine tar soaps,too. Smells like arson or grill without meat.  
Don't worry. Salt bar need good long cure. I use it after 6 weeks but folks here have reported that they like 3,6 months cure even better. ( I'm a rhino, have a thicker hide. ) By the time you use it, it sure will round out better.In fact, the perfume aficionados do prepare their EO or FO combo and let it sit for weeks (some even sit for months) so the scent blend round out and has a harmony? It's a tip worth trying.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 1, 2017)

Millie said:


> I usually put my scents through a three week open air test - if they last that long they generally stick around in soap. On the down side there was one scent I put through the test, didn't like it at first but over time it became lovely. I put it in a soap and it took roughly 6 months to change and get that lovely scent


I do something similar. I cut a 2" square of aluminum foil; I cut a cotton ball in half and put it on the square; depending on what I'm testing, I'll put 5-10 drops on the cotton ball and leave it to waft into the open air. Once I decide it's a keeper, I fold the foil over the cotton ball and rubber band it to the bottle... for sniffing as it matures.

SHORT STORY: When I ran this test on Lemon Eucalyptus EO, I put the foil near the light bulb on the wall next to the stairs to the basement. Every time I went down there, that lovely lemon mint scent wafted up -- time, after time, after time! I wish all EOs would do that! I left it there for probably a year before putting it away and it was still "there".



> Scenting is still mostly a mystery to me, but boy I feel proud when I get it right!


LOL I hear ya, Millie!


----------



## beardguy (Apr 12, 2017)

UPDATE: the soap still smells like burning rubber, but I found that it is very effective at removing offending smells. I prepared a lot of fish for the smoker today and decided to wash my hands with that soap since the scent is so strong. The fish smell disappeared completly.

Might be an option if you go fishing a lot. I know that my hands and body pretty much smell like fish, worm guts and gasoline when I go on fishing trips (I have a gas powered outboard motor that I have to lug around for miles on my back to get to the good spots), so I might have found a use for this soap.  

Since it's a salt bar, I could probably use it to protect myself from bears too.


----------

